# Breaking! 3 Indian soldiers killed & many injured in IoK



## Agha Sher

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257295321526403072
Update! As of now, 3killed and many injured. Several injuries are critical.

Reactions: Like Like:
30


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

I hope more Indian casualties are there

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Agha Sher

At least two are injured as of now. The number could increase. 

The mujahideen are roasting these hindu terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## blueazure

excellent ...

the insurgency needs to be stepped up

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257295976085291010


----------



## Shah_Deu

Now we are talking! This is how it is done by encountering the armed forces head on unlike the buzdal army targeting families and children! 

All this is happening while one of the strictest curfew is in place by nearly a million troops in occupied J&K. I just wonder what happens when it gets lifted.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@BHarwana


----------



## Yaseen1

it seems curfew imposition also failed to suppress freedom movement in kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agha Sher

Another attack in Budgam! 

1 hindu terrorist wounded so far


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257298842225008642

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Confirmation

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257297055233392641

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Agha Sher said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257295321526403072




3 more Indian occupiers today?


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Jal gaye Jal gaye

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257299596327489537
1 freedom fighter martyred

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257300069029564417

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agha Sher

Taimoor Khan said:


> 3 more Indian occupiers today?



Yes two attack just a few moments ago. 

In first attack: at least 3 killed and 5 injured
in second attack: at least 1 injured

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257299602832834561

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257299324741943296
One freedom fighter shaheed as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Get Ya Wig Split

War between India and Pakistan Imminent?


----------



## Agha Sher

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257300466951524356
Allah u Akbar - 1 more hindu terrorist dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Get Ya Wig Split said:


> War between India and Pakistan Imminent?


50 needs to die in one go

We must solidify LOC with 122mm and 155mm and give them harsh response in case of CFV

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Agha Sher

Important! Reports of a Mujahideen martyred is fake

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## fisher1

Get Ya Wig Split said:


> War between India and Pakistan Imminent?



Nah, we have a pacifist leader. Never going to happen


----------



## BHarwana

4 have died.



Agha Sher said:


> Important! Reports of a Mujahideen martyred is fake


It is reported by Ani

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hussain0216

Let's just say these Kashmiri are *primed *for battle

There were a squad of 5

2 took out the Colonel, Major, 2 Indian nobodies and the Chamcha


The 3 remaining are now completing their duty to defend the Kashmiri people against occupiers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agha Sher

BHarwana said:


> 4 have died.
> 
> 
> It is reported by Ani



Ani is the most lying fake hindu extremist media outlet. Do not take their reportings serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmad Saleem

Mujahideen are catching up. Kashmiri youh has realized that indians are going to kill them anyway so why not fight and give them the taste of their own medicine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Goenitz

Pakistan must take up a notch at LOC. As Kashmiris are fighting within so we must engage LOC to show our support to Kashmirirs and also busying IA. BTW what happened to sniping @Dazzler
Now IA don't come out in open? Like top of post? Can't we hit patrolling parties or they patrol in trenches..?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Get Ya Wig Split said:


> War between India and Pakistan Imminent?




Na, Indian intellegenece agencies used Afghan soil to spread terrorism in Pakistan and killed many thousands of our citizens, that didn't start the war. Here its a disputed territory. So no.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmad Saleem

Something has happened such sharp rise in indian casualties are indicating that either mujahideen have got better weaponry or have changed their tactics. Pakistan has learned a lot about gorilla warfare in recent decade and this might be helping kashmiri fighters. Seems markhours have up the game

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Morpheus

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Jal gaye Jal gaye
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257299596327489537
> 1 freedom fighter martyred
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257300069029564417



Just in case he deletes his tweet.


----------



## Goenitz

@BHarwana you got red? Congrats man.



Ahmad Saleem said:


> gorilla


guerrilla
plus we had experience before (may be not updated) but we couldn't send fighters from our side after 1999. Nor we have the policy. May be some.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agha Sher

Reportedly, the Hindu terrorist injured in the Budgam grenade attack has died!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257303767382282240
If true, 5 killed today. The number is likely to increase.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Taimoor Khan

PA should pulverise the Indian army positions on LOC as a "tarka" on the main dish served in the valleys of IOK.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Agha Sher

Reports of a 3rd attack!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257306162938040322

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Taimoor Khan

@Rafale+Meteor+Spectra hope you are keeping your causality list up to date?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Agha Sher said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257295321526403072
> Update! As of now, 4 killed and 7 injured


Alhumdulillah Shukra. 
May the eyes of coward never sleep

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Agha Sher said:


> Reports of a 3rd attack!!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257306162938040322




Wow. Hunting season has started it seems lads.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gentelman

Kindly do target India, not Religion in your all comments.... 
We Pakistanis have the issue with Indians, not with their religion. Don't stoop low to their level as its also not permissible to target a human coz of the religion, neither by adequates, honour nor by our religion Islam!
Kudos to the local resistance! 
Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Agha Sher

3rd attack in Nowgam confirmed! reports of injuries and possibly killed hindu terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beskar

As the valley defrosts these attacks will rise. This has been happening since 2016. 

ISI must have hidden (possibly buried) large catches of small arms during the 90's deep inside the Kashmir valley. Hopefully this year those arms could surface for the final resistance.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## koolio

Congrats to BHarwana becoming a mod, I guess the Gangus are waiting for the Rafael jets to arrive in significant numbers and S400 missile system before deciding to take misadventure against Pakistan. In any case Pakistan needs to remain vigilant.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BHarwana

Update
no freedom fighter killed by India. The person killed by India was a local civilian no weapon found in his possession.

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Agha Sher

BHarwana said:


> Update
> no freedom fighter killed by India. The person killed by India was a local civilian no weapon found in his possession.



Inna Lillahi wa inna ilayhi raji'un

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## M.SAAD

Need to up the heat in IOK this summer.. At the same time we should be ready for any sort of misadventure by Indians. !!

Indian Army should pay a heavy price for occupying Kashmir..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NeonNinja

BHarwana said:


> Update
> no freedom fighter killed by India. The person killed by India was a local civilian no weapon found in his possession.


Inna Lillahi wa inna ilayhi raji'un

Kashmiri Mujaheddin Fight Back

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## S Hussain

Agha Sher I salute you sir for being a true friend of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Agha Sher

The death toll climbed to 7, reportedly! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257314051970883584


S Hussain said:


> Agha Sher I salute you sir for being a true friend of Pakistan



Your country has done incredible much for my people. We owe you a major victory against India. Hopefully, our people can fight side by side in the war to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
27


----------



## koolio

Inna Lillahi wa inna ilayhi raji'un

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

As i told another Indian in another thread that till the time your fascist leader Modi learns to behave like a civilized man and ensured Kashmiries are being given their due right, be prepared to lift bodies of your occupational forces. Your economy or your size does not scare us. Lets see if your leader has the stomach for another cross border adventurism?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Agha Sher said:


> The death toll climbed to 7, reportedly!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257314051970883584
> 
> 
> Your country has done incredible much for my people. We owe you a major victory against India. Hopefully, our people can fight side by side in the war to come.


The one in Hundwara or from all 3?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Seems, The Occupiers are getting it from both fronts


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257290762586222594

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Agha Sher

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> The one in Hundwara or from all 3?



Hard to tell. We know that at least 4 died in Hundwara and 1 in Budgam.


----------



## IceCold

Agha Sher said:


> Your country has done incredible much for my people. We owe you a major victory against India. Hopefully, our people can fight side by side in the war to come.


After a long time i have come across an Afghan that believes like you. Your posts are a treat for sore eyes.
May Allah give our Nations the victory against Kuffair and Haq shall prevail.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Agha Sher

Hindu extremists are demanding Amit Shah and Modi to resign! 



IceCold said:


> After a long time i have come across an Afghan that believes like you. Your posts are a treat for sore eyes.
> May Allah give our Nations the victory against Kuffair and Haq shall prevail.



Insha'Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Morpheus

Twitter will be full of tweets blaming Pakistan for it soon.

@BHarwana 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257312810725343233

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Ranger

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257299602832834561
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257299324741943296
> One freedom fighter shaheed as well.


There is no such thing called martyrdom in Hindu religion, it's an Arabic/Islamic ideology

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257316653492101120

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NeonNinja

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257316653492101120


Innocent civilian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakpride00090

Taimoor Khan said:


> @Rafale+Meteor+Spectra hope you are keeping your causality list up to date?



Ab woh kahan nazar aye ga..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atya

They martyred a 14 year old boy...may Allah SWT destroy the occupational forces.

The kid was mentally challenged, coward .........

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## BHarwana

Mr Freeman said:


> Twitter will be full of tweets blaming Pakistan for it soon.
> 
> @BHarwana
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257312810725343233


There is no economic activity any where so it is good time for war at least it will not affect economy.

Protest have started in Handwara. at least 7 civilians injured in clashes with Indian Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S Hussain

These Hindus are pagans according to our religion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

Where are all the Indian members full of bravado about occupying Kashmir? Not seen them about for a few days. 

@Prince Kassad hows the josh?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## wali87

Martyred? More like sent to helll!

Indians will learn the hard way. It’s comingg,you can’t stop the unstoppable.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## pakpride00090

313ghazi said:


> Where are all the Indian members full of bravado about occupying Kashmir? Not seen them about for a few days.
> 
> @Prince Kassad hows the josh?



Maza agaya wese...Back to back attacks....

Ab to Indian posters kahin nazar nahi ayenge...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NeonNinja

Total 5 Indian terrorist killed in Handwara

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257310048138653697


pakpride00090 said:


> Maza agaya wese...Back to back attacks....
> 
> Ab to Indian posters kahin nazar nahi ayenge...


Indian are fighting war on twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

NeonNinja said:


> Total 5 Indian terrorist killed in Handwara
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257310048138653697
> 
> Indian are fighting war on twitter


I hope 3 die too


----------



## Agha Sher

Hindu terrorist killed a beautiful soul, only 14 years of age. Revenge must be taken.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257324548896313344


Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> I hope 3 die too



Would be a delight if the number of hindu terrorists killed today reached double digits.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## alphapak

If India does attack this summer Pak should give India a good thumping
this time and no more bloody peace gestures from Imran Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Longhorn

Lone Ranger said:


> There is no such thing called martyrdom in Hindu religion, it's an Arabic/Islamic ideology


Any person that willingly gives their life in the service or pursuit of a higher cause is a martyr to that cause. 
Islam doesn't have a monopoly on that concept and neither is it anything to do with the concept of heaven or hell. You can quibble about the use of the word "shaheed" if you want but the concept is universal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Agha Sher

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257327086026600451
Names of some of the killed rats.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Constantin84

Lone Ranger said:


> There is no such thing called martyrdom in Hindu religion, it's an Arabic/Islamic ideology


Christianity had martyrs long before the existence of Islam.Even the word is of Greek origin not Arabic.


----------



## Dash

IceCold said:


> As i told another Indian in another thread that till the time your fascist leader Modi learns to behave like a civilized man and ensured Kashmiries are being given their due right, be prepared to lift bodies of your occupational forces. Your economy or your size does not scare us. Lets see if your leader has the stomach for another cross border adventurism?



India is prepared for dead bodies. And so is Pakistan. We will keep counting over Kashmir.
And nothing will change. 

You wont get it, neither the Kashmiris.


----------



## NeonNinja

All mujaheddin managed to escape confirmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Maxpane

keep it up guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakFactor

Nicely done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeonNinja

Indian army in frustration martyred an unarmed 14 year old boy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S Hussain

The insurgency needs more recruits from outside of Kashmir. Apparently there were reports by Indian intelligence that apart from Pakistanis there were Afghans being recruited to join the Kashmiri struggle

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

alphapak said:


> If India does attack this summer Pak should give India a good thumping
> this time and no more bloody peace gestures from Imran Khan.





They will not. indians have NEVER had the ability or the guts to fight the Pakistan mainland.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## crigar

NeonNinja said:


> Total 5 Indian terrorist killed in Handwara
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257310048138653697
> 
> Indian are fighting war on twitter


too bad my twitter handle was blocked yesterday after fighting a great battle against pajeets.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## NeonNinja

crigar said:


> too bad my twitter handle was blocked yesterday after fighting a great battle against pajeets.


same here still fighting

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Malik Alpha

Agha Sher said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257327086026600451
> Names of some of the killed rats.


Notice how all the ones killed are Hindus. Give more legitimacy to the freedom struggle of Kashmiris.
These dirty Hindutva terrorists belong to dirty Ganga not Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

I remember indians abusing not only our martyrs but using much more abusive language fir Kashmiri mujahideen.

Now I wonder if they have learnt their lesson.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Sal12

Not many Indians now in this thread. Why all are gone. Yesterday they were jumping here and there or life of Colonel and Major was more precious than CPRF. 

They are actually getting used to with their daily killings.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shah_Deu

Sal12 said:


> Not many Indians now in this thread. Why all are gone. Yesterday they were jumping here and there or life of Colonel and Major was more precious than CPRF.
> 
> They are actually getting used to with their daily killings.


There are apparently many guests out there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Malik Alpha said:


> Notice how all the ones killed are Hindus. Give more legitimacy to the freedom struggle of Kashmiris.
> These dirty Hindutva terrorists belong to dirty Ganga not Kashmir.


Randi rona dekh, Pak sending SSG 

View attachment 629653


These Indians used to celebrate our deaths, now see them moaning & whining

The last one is also a member here and he used to post pics of our martyrs and cheer up like they were celebrating a festival



















@MIDKNIGHT FENERIR haan bc kaisa diya?

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## hussain0216

Azaaaadiiiiiiii hinduo se

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Trango Towers

Get Ya Wig Split said:


> War between India and Pakistan Imminent?


They wont come this way yet their forces are not ready

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agha Sher

In summary, 3 attacks against hindu occupiers today. at least 5 killed and 10+ injured (several critical). One civilian was martyred.

All freedom fighters managed to escape. Expect attacks against hindu occupiers tomorrow as well!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Gentelman said:


> Kindly do target India, not Religion in your all comments....
> We Pakistanis have the issue with Indians, not with their religion. Don't stoop low to their level as its also not permissible to target a human coz of the religion, neither by adequates, honour nor by our religion Islam!
> Kudos to the local resistance!
> Regards


Quoting again as a reminder.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Randi rona dekh, Pak sending SSG
> 
> View attachment 629653
> 
> 
> These rapebabies used to celebrate our deaths, now see them moaning like village whores gangbanged by Pak
> 
> The last one is also a member here and he used to post pics of our martyrs and cheer up like a 50 rs randi.
> 
> 
> View attachment 629659
> View attachment 629660
> View attachment 629661
> View attachment 629662
> View attachment 629663
> 
> 
> @MIDKNIGHT FENERIR haan bc kaisa diya?




LOL, SSG operating that deep in IOK? These sanghi turds obviously didn't attend their geography classes. If indeed it was SSG, they better handover the keys of IOK of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Dash said:


> India is prepared for dead bodies. And so is Pakistan. We will keep counting over Kashmir.
> And nothing will change.
> 
> You wont get it, neither the Kashmiris.



Difficult past few days for the security forces in Kashmir. I am sure they will avenge it. Rest in peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

They locked and killed kashmiris what do they expect that they wont fight back?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

There should be daily quota of 5-10 Kia occupier rats.


Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257299596327489537


no idiot you did jump the gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Dash said:


> India is prepared for dead bodies. And so is Pakistan. We will keep counting over Kashmir.
> And nothing will change.
> 
> You wont get it, neither the Kashmiris.


Why such a destructive, hate filled mindset?

Why can't you look beyond this greedy, petty desire to forcibly occupy Kashmiris & perpetuate the conflict with Pakistan, causing even more death and suffering for generations to come?

Why not think about the broader picture and longer term, of the potential economic, cultural and people to people ties between two nations at peace (and South Asia more broadly) were the J&K dispute resolved.



Malik Alpha said:


> Notice how all the ones killed are Hindus. Give more legitimacy to the freedom struggle of Kashmiris.
> These dirty Hindutva terrorists belong to dirty Ganga not Kashmir.


Please - no need to disparage Hindus. Just leave it at Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Score

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Riz

Beautifully done the kashmiris freedom fighters... God bless u & our all prayers with u

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## hussain0216

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Why such a destructive, hate filled mindset?
> 
> Why can't you look beyond this greedy, petty desire to forcibly occupy Kashmiris & perpetuate the conflict with Pakistan, causing even more death and suffering for generations to come?
> 
> Why not think about the broader picture and longer term, of the potential economic, cultural and people to people ties between two nations at peace (and South Asia more broadly) were the J&K dispute resolved.
> 
> 
> Please - no need to disparage Hindus. Just leave it at Indians.



All the Indians had to do after Partition was understand why Partition took place and respect muslim populations desire to leave

Their one india policy has been disastrous for them, Kashmir and Indian Muslims

And now they are all stuck

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Why such a destructive, hate filled mindset?
> 
> Why can't you look beyond this greedy, petty desire to forcibly occupy Kashmiris & perpetuate the conflict with Pakistan, causing even more death and suffering for generations to come?
> 
> Why not think about the broader picture and longer term, of the potential economic, cultural and people to people ties between two nations at peace (and South Asia more broadly) were the J&K dispute resolved.



Fine let's resolve Kashmir. You expect India to resolve Kashmir with terrorists killing soldiers and civilians there ? You expect India to come to the table with a gun pointed to its head ? Please let's just forget about it. India and Pakistan may resolve Kashmir one day but it isn't going to happen till the time these Hizbul Mujahideens, Lashkars, Jaish's and the like continue to exist.

India will kill some, they will kill some and the cycle will continue.


----------



## Gentelman

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Fine let's resolve Kashmir. You expect India to resolve Kashmir with terrorists killing soldiers and civilians there ? You expect India to come to the table with a gun pointed to its head ? Please let's just forget about it. India and Pakistan may resolve Kashmir one day but it isn't going to happen till the time these Hizbul Mujahideens, Lashkars, Jaish's and the like continue to exist.
> 
> India will kill some, they will kill some and the cycle will continue.


Come on... 
If it was an issue of terrorism, it would have been solved in couple of years.
Let's listen to you, a decade, or 2, or max 3?
Its been more than 70 years, you are not making anyone else fool but only yourself and your people by branding this as terrorism!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Fine let's resolve Kashmir. You expect India to resolve Kashmir with terrorists killing soldiers and civilians there ? You expect India to come to the table with a gun pointed to its head ? Please let's just forget about it. India and Pakistan may resolve Kashmir one day but it isn't going to happen till the time these Hizbul Mujahideens, Lashkars, Jaish's and the like continue to exist.
> 
> India will kill some, they will kill some and the cycle will continue.


I completely agree that violence should end, but it takes two to Tango.

Hypothetically, India engages with Pakistan and comes up with a joint statement that both sides agree to using plebiscite as a means to dispute resolution in principle, but that tangible progress towards plebiscite must meet XYZ conditions.

Specify those conditions, establish a broad road-map and tangible markers that need to be met (reduction in violence etc). You have to give people hope and a light at the end of the tunnel. What the BJP has done is move in the opposite direction with the revocation of 370 & policies that suggest settlement of non-Kashmiris in J&K and an eventual demographic genocide.

In the long term, a massive India is going to be the centerpiece of a possible South Asian FTZ. Culturally India already has a massive influence across the region - you're only shooting yourselves in the foot with this short sighted approach towards J&K.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Baghial

both countries are ,playing to public emotion,s,,, but only with small fire crackers.
both countries leaders, lack , brain n balls,
to start some reckless without their imperial masters wishes.
they both got their proxy's to do some dirty work , 

IF EVEN 1 LEADER HAD THE BALLS,
WELL WE WOULD,T BE HAVING THIS CONVERSATION,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

Mujahideen, Lashkar, Jaish etc are by product or Indian occupation, heavy miltrilization, lack of democracy in valley and the war crimes etc.
They will continue to exist until you'll be fielding your guns in between the villages on IOK...



Baghial said:


> both countries are ,playing to public emotion,s,,, but only with small fire crackers.
> both countries leaders, lack , brain n balls,
> to start some reckless without their imperial masters wishes.
> they both got their proxy's to do some dirty work ,
> 
> IF EVEN 1 LEADER HAD THE BALLS,
> WELL WE WOULD,T BE HAVING THIS CONVERSATION,


Both countries are only playing politics over deadbodies... 
Leaders can bear already flowing blood but can't imagine any political defeat to their party incase the result is not infavor of their own country....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIPRA

Allah o Akbar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dalit

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Difficult past few days for the security forces in Kashmir. I am sure they will avenge it. Rest in peace.



Good luck Gandi G on the dance floor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Fine let's resolve Kashmir. You expect India to resolve Kashmir with terrorists killing soldiers and civilians there ? You expect India to come to the table with a gun pointed to its head ?


It's not like Kashmiris & Pakistan didn't try soft tune dialogue with you. You only learn language of 'chittar'.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## padamchen

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> I completely agree that violence should end, but it takes two to Tango.
> 
> Hypothetically, India engages with Pakistan and comes up with a joint statement that both sides agree to using plebiscite as a means to dispute resolution in principle, but that tangible progress towards plebiscite must meet XYZ conditions.
> 
> Specify those conditions, establish a broad road-map and tangible markers that need to be met (reduction in violence etc). You have to give people hope and a light at the end of the tunnel. What the BJP has done is move in the opposite direction with the revocation of 370 & policies that suggest settlement of non-Kashmiris in J&K and an eventual demographic genocide.
> 
> In the long term, a massive India is going to be the centerpiece of a possible South Asian FTZ. Culturally India already has a massive influence across the region - you're only shooting yourselves in the foot with this short sighted approach towards J&K.



There are two serious practical impediments to what you suggest:

1) The party that does this, even remotely moves in this direction, will cease to exist in India, politically and ideologically for posterity, forget about ever coming to power ever again. Political suicide. And Indian politicians like politicians the world over are blessed with miraculous powers of self preservation.

2) There would be a civili war. Pan India. The army would be called in. And the army would join the people it comes from. Pakistan would still face tge Indian Army in Kashmir. Without a political safety valve. And your Generals would finally have a OG mirror to look into. And they would not like what they see.


----------



## Baghial

Gentelman said:


> Mujahideen, Lashkar, Jaish etc are by product or Indian occupation, heavy miltrilization, lack of democracy in valley and the war crimes etc.
> They will continue to exist until you'll be fielding your guns in between the villages on IOK...
> 
> 
> Both countries are only playing politics over deadbodies...
> Leaders can bear already flowing blood but can't imagine any political defeat to their party incase the result is not infavor of their own country....[/QUO
> 
> WAZIR E AZAM ISLAMIC REPUBLIC PAKISTAN


----------



## Dalit

We just levelled the score here as far I am concerned. We haven't even started yet. These Indian pigs think they can rape, pillage and murder innocent Kashmiris with impunity. When they are struck and owned despite heavy military presence in occupied Kashmir they cry rivers about being victims blah blah.

No more political correctness. RSS rape factory only understand one language which is the language of brute force.

If these RSS rape mongrels dare carrying out an attack against Pakistan overtly or covertly the response on our side needs to be manifold. Let's bring the game to these rape thugs. Pakistan is no walkover. We will bleed these rape monkeys until justice is served.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Baghial

Dalit said:


> We just levelled the score here as far I am concerned. We haven't even started yet. These Indian pigs think they can rape, pillage and murder innocent Kashmiris with impunity. When they are struck and owned despite having a heavy military presence in occupied Kashmir they cry rivers about being victims blah blah.
> 
> No more political correctness. RSS rape factory only understand one thing which is the language of force.
> 
> If these RSS rape mongrels dare carrying out an attack against Pakistan overtly or covertly the response on our side needs to be manifold. Let's bring the game to these rape thugs.



the one who r responsible to give a deadly response are EUNUCHS,

THEY JUST USE LOW INTENSITY TACTICS, 

IF PAKISTAN ARMY WOULD HAVE BROKEN THE FITHY JAW OF INDIA, THIS SITUTATION WOULD NEVER ARISE.
AND THE HINDU WOULD HAVE BEEN POLISHING MY SHOES..

BUT AS I SAID , EUNUCHS DONT HAVE BALLS


----------



## notorious_eagle

padamchen said:


> There are two serious practical impediments to what you suggest:
> 
> 1) The party that does this, even remotely moves in this direction, will cease to exist in India, politically and ideologically for posterity, forget about ever coming to power ever again. Political suicide. And Indian politicians like politicians the world over are blessed with miraculous powers of self preservation.
> 
> 2) There would be a civili war. Pan India. The army would be called in. And the army would join the people it comes from. Pakistan would still face tge Indian Army in Kashmir. Without a political safety valve. *And your Generals would finally have a OG mirror to look into. And they would not like what they see.*



Expand on that please? 

Why do you foresee a civil war if an Indian political party engages in settling the Kashmir issue once and for all in a peaceful manner

And welcome back Dr Sb. I missed your candid POV, and not the usual political correctness BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

padamchen said:


> There are two serious practical impediments to what you suggest:
> 
> 1) The party that does this, even remotely moves in this direction, will cease to exist in India, politically and ideologically for posterity, forget about ever coming to power ever again. Political suicide. And Indian politicians like politicians the world over are blessed with miraculous powers of self preservation.
> 
> 2) There would be a civili war. Pan India. The army would be called in. And the army would join the people it comes from. Pakistan would still face tge Indian Army in Kashmir. Without a political safety valve. And your Generals would finally have a OG mirror to look into. And they would not like what they see.


Doc,

We've already established you've gone over to the 'dark side'.

You no longer view the world in terms of what is moral, just and 'right'. Nothing outside of 'one civilization vanquishing the other' appears as a feasible solution to you.

You see talk of engagement and compromise as 'selling out to the enemy', so of course you're going to paint a picture of a dark & nihilistic future for an India that agrees to let the Kashmiris vote in a plebiscite to determine their future.



notorious_eagle said:


> Expand on that please?
> 
> Why do you foresee a civil war if an Indian political party engages in settling the Kashmir issue once and for all in a peaceful manner
> 
> And welcome back Dr Sb. I missed your candid POV, and not the usual political correctness BS.


Do you recall the account (parroted for years in Western and Indian analysis on Pakistan & the mindset of its military) of one Retired Pakistani Brigadier (part of the PMLN if I recall correctly) that was interviewed by a Western journalist?

He said something along the lines of 'India and Pakistan should just nuke each other and get it over with and restart anew - that there is no hope for the two countries'.

Doc reminds me of him.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## atya

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257368708273582083

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## padamchen

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Doc,
> 
> We've already established you've gone over to the 'dark side'.
> 
> You no longer view the world in terms of what is moral, just and 'right'. Nothing outside of 'one civilization vanquishing the other' appears as a feasible solution to you.
> 
> You see talk of engagement and compromise as 'selling out to the enemy', so of course you're going to paint a picture of a dark & nihilistic future for an India that agrees to let the Kashmiris vote in a plebiscite to determine their future.
> 
> 
> Do you recall the account (parroted for years in Western and Indian analysis on Pakistan & the mindset of its military) of one Retired Pakistani Brigadier (part of the PMLN if I recall correctly) that was interviewed by a Western journalist?
> 
> He said something along the lines of 'India and Pakistan should just nuke each other and get it over with and restart anew - that there is no hope for the two countries'.
> 
> Doc reminds me of him.



I think you're very blinkered on Kashmir.

Maybe less personally invested in it than Waz. But ideological blinkers fir sure. In your case legalese and due process.

From 2009.

Now you are fishing in troubled waters picking a side between Joe and I.

It's ok. My stand remains unmoved.


----------



## atya

They are all running away lol 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257369069239635968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257368949819408384

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Randi rona dekh, Pak sending SSG
> 
> View attachment 629653
> 
> 
> These rapebabies used to celebrate our deaths, now see them moaning like village whores gangbanged by Pak
> 
> The last one is also a member here and he used to post pics of our martyrs and cheer up like a 50 rs randi.
> 
> 
> View attachment 629659
> View attachment 629660
> View attachment 629661
> View attachment 629662
> View attachment 629663
> 
> 
> @MIDKNIGHT FENERIR haan bc kaisa diya?


They've gone nuts....

And, it must have been the plan...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## padamchen

notorious_eagle said:


> Expand on that please?
> 
> Why do you foresee a civil war if an Indian political party engages in settling the Kashmir issue once and for all in a peaceful manner
> 
> And welcome back Dr Sb. I missed your candid POV, and not the usual political correctness BS.



There will be millions on the streets.

Rioting and arson and looting will start.

In no time there will be sporadic instances of communal clashes.

News will spread.

Anger will boil over.

There will be serious bloodletting.

The government will fall 

There will be anarchy between states and center.

The army will not be called in till the last moment, knowing you wait on the borders for exactly that.

In the end the military will take over. Paramilitary forces will sanitize the mainland. 

Any attempts by your side to force the issue will be met by deep and escalators reprisals.

Essentially there will be no deal.

And now there will be nuclear army versus nuclear army with frothing masses pushing them from behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dil Pakistan

wali87 said:


> Martyred? More like sent to helll!
> 
> Indians will learn the hard way. It’s comingg,you can’t stop the unstoppable.



He will return by process of incarnation. 

Don't know the timeline though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

atya said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257368708273582083


Indian army runs faster than Usain bolt. 



atya said:


> They are all running away lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257369069239635968
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257368949819408384


Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

padamchen said:


> Now you are fishing in troubled waters picking a side between Joe and I.


How am I picking a side?

From what I understand, neither of you support a plebiscite in J&K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

Baghial said:


> the one who r responsible to give a deadly response are EUNUCHS,
> 
> THEY JUST USE LOW INTENSITY TACTICS,
> 
> IF PAKISTAN ARMY WOULD HAVE BROKEN THE FITHY JAW OF INDIA, THIS SITUTATION WOULD NEVER ARISE.
> AND THE HINDU WOULD HAVE BEEN POLISHING MY SHOES..
> 
> BUT AS I SAID , EUNUCHS DONT HAVE BALLS


Why you want Hindu to be polishing your shoes?
And particular reason for such a fantasy?


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Malik Alpha said:


> Notice how all the ones killed are Hindus. Give more legitimacy to the freedom struggle of Kashmiris.
> These dirty Hindutva terrorists belong to dirty Ganga not Kashmir.



I wonder if SIKH soldiers are providing help to Kashmiris.


----------



## Kompromat

What's the tally?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> I completely agree that violence should end, but it takes two to Tango.
> 
> Hypothetically, India engages with Pakistan and comes up with a joint statement that both sides agree to using plebiscite as a means to dispute resolution in principle, but that tangible progress towards plebiscite must meet XYZ conditions.
> 
> Specify those conditions, establish a broad road-map and tangible markers that need to be met (reduction in violence etc). You have to give people hope and a light at the end of the tunnel. What the BJP has done is move in the opposite direction with the revocation of 370 & policies that suggest settlement of non-Kashmiris in J&K and an eventual demographic genocide.
> 
> In the long term, a massive India is going to be the centerpiece of a possible South Asian FTZ. Culturally India already has a massive influence across the region - you're only shooting yourselves in the foot with this short sighted approach towards J&K.



For talks to happen, for any progress to happen, first the violence must cease. Any movement by India towards peace otherwise, would be seen as defeat or succumbing to the pressure of violence. India cannot afford that. No country can. Sets a very bad precedent which can lead to disastrous consequences for the country going forward.

There is no reason why a territorial dispute must involve violence. Indian army would not even be on the streets of the Valley if not for the violent uprising aided by Pakistan in 1989 which led to massacres of hundreds of Kashmiri Hindus and their exodus en masse.


----------



## padamchen

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> How am I picking a side?
> 
> From what I understand, neither of you support a plebiscite in J&K.



Did you not just read what he suggested on the other thread?


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Dil Pakistan said:


> I wonder if SIKH soldiers are providing help to Kashmiris.


Why would they?

They are soldiers, some of the best ones in the Indian military. They will follow orders like good soldiers do.

I may be wrong, but I don't think I've heard of any Sikh soldiers committing suicide or fratricide in J&K. If the atrocities in Kashmir really weighed that heavily on their minds, you'd see incidents that alluded to that.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Crystal-Clear

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257368708273582083


----------



## Dash

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Why such a destructive, hate filled mindset?
> 
> Why can't you look beyond this greedy, petty desire to forcibly occupy Kashmiris & perpetuate the conflict with Pakistan, causing even more death and suffering for generations to come?
> 
> Why not think about the broader picture and longer term, of the potential economic, cultural and people to people ties between two nations at peace (and South Asia more broadly) were the J&K dispute resolved.



I would have been inclined towards further discussion, "If" 

1. It was about people of Kashmir at all. I mean the whole of Kashmir. When Pakistan talks about Kashmir its about the Muslim Kashmir and not the other parts of Kashmir for obvious reasons. ,
2. Because if it was about people of Kashmir then kasmiri Pandits would have been still there and not driven out after being terrorised, massacred plundered so much so that they became refugees in their own country.
3. There is absolutely no guarantee that Pakistan (especially establishment) will drop the idea of disturbing India "after" Kashmir 'if' resolved.
4. Terrorism is REAL from Pakistan (please no sermons here, we all know). You wont stop that. So no talks again.
5. India doesnt see any real financial benefit with Pakistan. We have been doing well without Pakistan and if we need to think about financials then, the onus is on Pakistan. It needs to show that it is real player in economics.
6. In today's world no country will ever give an inch or even start to talk without any strategic gain. We have done land exchange deals with Bangladesh. We have also a water sharing deal going on with Bangladesh. Frankly, with Pakistan we stand to gain nothing.
7. Lets talk about what % of kashmir wants to live with Pakistan, by land mass it amounts to 20-30% and by allegiance it would be even less. Even kashmiris admit that Pakistan has done more damage to Kashmiri cause than anybody or anything, because you still have the image of an "Invader" to them.


The last point.

Pakistan doesnt have a civil establishment to deal with another civil establishment. It does have a civil society, but an irrelevant, undermined and voiceless society. What you, or anyone else in the forum says doesnt warrant a discussion in matters of the states.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

Constantin84 said:


> Christianity had martyrs long before the existence of Islam.Even the word is of Greek origin not Arabic.


We are talking about Shaheeds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

Dash said:


> 1. It was about people of Kashmir at all. I mean the whole of Kashmir. When Pakistan talks about Kashmir its about the Muslim Kashmir and not the other parts of Kashmir for obvious reasons. ,



Off course at the end of the day Pakistan is a Muslim country and it was based on the form of a homeland for Muslims based in the subcontinent. 



Dash said:


> 2. Because if it was about people of Kashmir then kasmiri Pandits would have been still there and not driven out after being terrorised, massacred plundered so much so that they became refugees in their own country.



I mean, its unfortunate what happened to them but its not like the Muslims in Kashmir are faring any better. They are living in an open air prison where there is no such thing as human rights. Indian Security Forces have committed the worst form of atrocities, not to mention the rape of Kashmiri Women. This back lash you're seeing against Indian Security Forces, its by ordinary Kashmiri people. 



Dash said:


> 3. There is absolutely no guarantee that Pakistan (especially establishment) will drop the idea of disturbing India "after" Kashmir 'if' resolved.



Why would Pakistan disturb India? Its India that has the aspirations of being a Global Power and the strongest player in the subcontinent. 



Dash said:


> 4. Terrorism is REAL from Pakistan (please no sermons here, we all know). You wont stop that. So no talks again.



Yes but India has been supporting terrorism too. Baloch Terrorist Leaders openly live in New Delhi and attend conferences in New Delhi. 



Dash said:


> 5. India doesnt see any real financial benefit with Pakistan. We have been doing well without Pakistan and if we need to think about financials then, the onus is on Pakistan. It needs to show that it is real player in economics.



Same. Pakistan has no financial benefits either as it has continued to operate perfectly fine without India. 



Dash said:


> 6. In today's world no country will ever give an inch or even start to talk without any strategic gain. We have done land exchange deals with Bangladesh. We have also a water sharing deal going on with Bangladesh. Frankly, with Pakistan we stand to gain nothing.



What you will gain is peace. Not sure what that is worth to you. 



Dash said:


> 7. Lets talk about what % of kashmir wants to live with Pakistan, by land mass it amounts to 20-30% and by allegiance it would be even less. Even kashmiris admit that Pakistan has done more damage to Kashmiri cause than anybody or anything, *because you still have the image of an "Invader" to them.*




If that was true, ordinary Kashmiri men wouldn't have picked up their weapons and attacked Indian Security Forces. Right now all the attack on Indian soldiers are being carried by local Kashmiris. 



Dash said:


> Pakistan doesnt have a civil establishment to deal with another civil establishment. It does have a civil society, *but an irrelevant, undermined and voiceless society. What you, or anyone else in the forum says doesnt warrant a discussion in matters of the states.*



Same can be applied to you

India is currently ruled by a racist and bigot who openly has been called the Butcher of Gujrat. His lackeys and party openly calls for the genocide and elimination of Muslims in India. That really ties our hands too.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Dash said:


> I would have been inclined towards further discussion, "If"
> 
> 1. It was about people of Kashmir at all. I mean the whole of Kashmir. When Pakistan talks about Kashmir its about the Muslim Kashmir and not the other parts of Kashmir for obvious reasons. ,
> 2. Because if it was about people of Kashmir then kasmiri Pandits would have been still there and not driven out after being terrorised, massacred plundered so much so that they became refugees in their own country.
> 3. There is absolutely no guarantee that Pakistan (especially establishment) will drop the idea of disturbing India "after" Kashmir 'if' resolved.
> 4. Terrorism is REAL from Pakistan (please no sermons here, we all know). You wont stop that. So no talks again.
> 5. India doesnt see any real financial benefit with Pakistan. We have been doing well without Pakistan and if we need to think about financials then, the onus is on Pakistan. It needs to show that it is real player in economics.
> 6. In today's world no country will ever give an inch or even start to talk without any strategic gain. We have done land exchange deals with Bangladesh. We have also a water sharing deal going on with Bangladesh. Frankly, with Pakistan we stand to gain nothing.
> 7. Lets talk about what % of kashmir wants to live with Pakistan, by land mass it amounts to 20-30% and by allegiance it would be even less. Even kashmiris admit that Pakistan has done more damage to Kashmiri cause than anybody or anything, because you still have the image of an "Invader" to them.
> 
> 
> The last point.
> 
> Pakistan doesnt have a civil establishment to deal with another civil establishment. It does have a civil society, but an irrelevant, undermined and voiceless society. What you, or anyone else in the forum says doesnt warrant a discussion in matters of the states.


No need to hide behind excuses - it's patently clear that India's intransigence over Kashmir is strictly because of her greed and expansionist nature.

The fact is that the only moral, ethical, just and democratic solution is allowing the Kashmiris to vote in a UN led plebiscite to choose between India, Pakistan or independence. What solution can be more 'about the people' than allowing the people to choose?

With respect to the Pandits - they can be tracked down, verified by a UN panel and their votes counted. But while the Pandits can be resettled & their voices largely heard, the demographics of Jammu have forever been changed by the massacre of upwards of 200,000 Muslims by the Maharajah between October and November 1947. Can you imagine what kind of impact the massacre of 200,000 Muslims had on the demographics of Kashmir over 70 plus years?

And if the Kashmiris really hate Pakistan and believe that Pakistan caused great damage to Kashmir, then that will be obvious in a plebiscite. The thing is that these lies that Indians feed themselves to feel good about their inhuman and unjust occupation of J&K and the atrocities they perpetrate, are just that lies and can be easily debunked via plebiscite, which is why so many Indians refuse to allow a plebiscite.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Basel

atya said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257368708273582083



Who is moving in this video??


----------



## Dash

notorious_eagle said:


> Off course at the end of the day Pakistan is a Muslim country and it was based on the form of a homeland for Muslims based in the subcontinent.



Well thats the common argument. The other side of the argument is that, princely states can "choose" to take sides. Kashmir was invaded when it was doing what was handed over to it during Independence.



notorious_eagle said:


> I mean, its unfortunate what happened to them but its not like the Muslims in Kashmir are faring any better. They are living in an open air prison where there is no such thing as human rights. Indian Security Forces have committed the worst form of atrocities, not to mention the rape of Kashmiri Women. This back lash you're seeing against Indian Security Forces, its by ordinary Kashmiri people.



I can conclude by saying what is happening to Kashmiris as "unfortunate" now and close all the gates for discussion.



notorious_eagle said:


> Why would Pakistan disturb India? Its India that has the aspirations of being a Global Power and the strongest player in the subcontinent.



Every country has aspirations, including you. Its not wrong to have that. If you dont want to disturb India then support our permanent seat on security counsel, may be we will give you some Kashmir, ready?



notorious_eagle said:


> Yes but India has been supporting terrorism too. Baloch Terrorist Leaders openly live in New Delhi and attend conferences in New Delhi.



For a country like India, if we have the will, then we can do some real damage to Pakistan by helping Balochs, Sindhis etc. Cuz we have a bigger bag and access to unlimited resources. There might be some support, but unlike you we dont have designated terrorists on our names from Baluchistan. 



notorious_eagle said:


> Same. Pakistan has no financial benefits either as it has continued to operate perfectly fine without India.



Someone else said, you can offer financial benefits. I didnt. BTW your financials are looking damn good. None of my concern anyway.



notorious_eagle said:


> What you will gain is peace. Not sure what that is worth to you.



Only if we were gaining anything from peace, I would have given it a thought. 



notorious_eagle said:


> If that was true, ordinary Kashmiri men wouldn't have picked up their weapons and attacked Indian Security Forces. Right now all the attack on Indian soldiers are being carried by local Kashmiris.



Nonsense, we all know whats what. 



notorious_eagle said:


> Same can be applied to you
> 
> India is currently ruled by a racist and bigot who openly has been called the Butcher of Gujrat. His lackeys and party openly calls for the genocide and elimination of Muslims in India. That really ties our hands too.



Its currently ruled, if you say so then what about last 70 years? You had your chance you missed the bus.



AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> The fact is that the only moral, ethical, just and democratic solution is allowing the Kashmiris to vote in a UN led plebiscite to choose between India, Pakistan or independence. What solution can be more 'about the people' than allowing the people to choose?



They were already such a state. That status quo was changed by Pakistan in 1947. Advocating of morale and humanitarian grounds is the last thing Pakistan needs to do as they were the ones who destroyed Kasmir at will then and destroying kashmir even now. Only that "at will" part is not there, so thank the Indian government for that. 
What I mean to say that ,you cant have the cake and eat it.



AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> With respect to the Pandits - they can be tracked down, verified by a UN panel and their votes counted. But while the Pandits can be resettled & their voices largely heard, the demographics of Jammu have forever been changed by the massacre of upwards of 200,000 Muslims by the Maharajah between October and November 1947. Can you imagine what kind of impact the massacre of 200,000 Muslims had on the demographics of Kashmir over 70 plus years?



I really dont care what the Maharaja did. Our role comes after it.


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257390514539724800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257367383645224963

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

Basel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257390514539724800
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257367383645224963




2nd video last part


Baat niklay gi to bari door talak jaye gi


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Dash said:


> Kashmir was invaded when it was doing what was handed over to it during Independence.


What was the ruling Dogra clan doing when it was so rudely interrupted by Pakistan? Your timelines fail to mention the massacres of Muslims in Jammu as one of the key activities being conducted by Hari and his pals. It is absolutely right and proper that regular and irregular Pakistanis and anyone with a shred of decency stormed Kashmir to firstly thwart Hari Singh's plans for annexation and secondly to attempt to bring this filth to a court martial in Islamabad for crimes against humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Lincoln

Agha Sher said:


> In summary, 3 attacks against hindu occupiers today. at least 5 killed and 10+ injured (several critical). One civilian was martyred.
> 
> All freedom fighters managed to escape. Expect attacks against hindu occupiers tomorrow as well!



Op Success! : )



Gandhi G in da house said:


> Fine let's resolve Kashmir. You expect India to resolve Kashmir with terrorists killing soldiers and civilians there ? You expect India to come to the table with a gun pointed to its head ? Please let's just forget about it. India and Pakistan may resolve Kashmir one day but it isn't going to happen till the time these Hizbul Mujahideens, Lashkars, Jaish's and the like continue to exist.
> 
> India will kill some, they will kill some and the cycle will continue.



Your delusion is in thinking that is Pakistan pointing the gun at India's head. It's a local resistance, the consequence of India's oppressive policies in Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

IceCold said:


> After a long time i have come across an Afghan that believes like you. Your posts are a treat for sore eyes.
> May Allah give our Nations the victory against Kuffair and Haq shall prevail.



There are many Afghans who support our cause and the cause of Kashmiri kin.

Do not get disillusioned by the Kabul sellouts, they are a dying breed.



AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Why would they?
> 
> They are soldiers, some of the best ones in the Indian military. They will follow orders like good soldiers do.
> 
> I may be wrong, but I don't think I've heard of any Sikh soldiers committing suicide or fratricide in J&K. If the atrocities in Kashmir really weighed that heavily on their minds, you'd see incidents that alluded to that.



It is only Pakistanis and Kashmiris for now, alone in the world, there is no one else. We should get used to this. We have Allah swt barakat to shine our swords and instill strength in our hearts.

Indian Muslims have their own struggles and reality to deal with. Afghans are not yet able to fully help us as they have done in the past. Iranians and Arabs playing politics and watching. Turks dealing with mountains of enemies of multiple fronts.

Do not expect anyone else, but rely on your own self. Pakistan needs to learn the way of our ancestor Ghazis. Strength is not in NATO, China, Russians, or anyone else, true strength comes from within.

Mu'min fears no one but Allah swt, and welcomes death if it comes.

Shuhadah are not dead, they are alive. Allah swt is pleased with them and they are pleased with Allah swt.

I am so proud of my country today, and proud of Kashmiris too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753204061181251585
Today Shaheed Burhan Wani looks down also with pride at his people.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Baghial

Gentelman said:


> Why you want Hindu to be polishing your shoes?
> And particular reason for such a fantasy?


I HAD OTHER IDEAS ALSO
but that will wait till 2025
for the moment keep cherry blosom


----------



## 313ghazi

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Fine let's resolve Kashmir. You expect India to resolve Kashmir with terrorists killing soldiers and civilians there ? You expect India to come to the table with a gun pointed to its head ? Please let's just forget about it. India and Pakistan may resolve Kashmir one day but it isn't going to happen till the time these Hizbul Mujahideens, Lashkars, Jaish's and the like continue to exist.
> 
> India will kill some, they will kill some and the cycle will continue.



India has only ever come to the table after incurring heavy losses regularly. They were asking for ceasefire talks in the mid to late 90s with these same tactics. 

The USA just signed a peace deal with Taliban boots on its neck. Who is India in comparison?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Alternatiiv said:


> Your delusion is in thinking that is Pakistan pointing the gun at India's head. It's a local resistance, the consequence of India's oppressive policies in Kashmir.



Local and Pakistani. It's been proven time and time again. It's not even up for debate anymore. And doesn't matter who is pointing the gun. Even if it the local Kashmiris, stilll India cannot be expected to talk peace.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

masterchief_mirza said:


> What was the ruling Dogra clan doing when it was so rudely interrupted by Pakistan? Your timelines fail to mention the massacres of Muslims in Jammu as one of the key activities being conducted by Hari and his pals. It is absolutely right and proper that regular and irregular Pakistanis and anyone with a shred of decency stormed Kashmir to firstly thwart Hari Singh's plans for annexation and secondly to attempt to bring this filth to a court martial in Islamabad for crimes against humanity.



https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.sc...u-how-muslims-become-a-minority-in-the-region

Jammu massacres occurred prior to pathan invasions and prior to Hari Singh signing J&K over to India, ostensibly to protect himself from the strong arm of Pakistani justice in a court martial.

@AgNoStiC MuSliM tagging you for your interest as timeline manipulation is a common hindutva tactic used against all of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

313ghazi said:


> India has only ever come to the table after incurring heavy losses regularly. They were asking for ceasefire talks in the mid to late 90s with these same tactics.
> 
> The USA just signed a peace deal with Taliban boots on its neck. Who is India in comparison?



India was talking peace with Musharraf in the mid 2000s before he was swiftly ousted. It was also a time when Kashmir had seen a lot of peace due to Mussharraf's policies. 

If you have such strong faith in your mujahideen, go ahead. Be our guests, 31 years and counting now. See what it gets you.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

masterchief_mirza said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.sc...u-how-muslims-become-a-minority-in-the-region
> 
> Jammu massacres occurred prior to pathan invasions and prior to Hari Singh signing J&K over to India, ostensibly to protect himself from the strong arm of Pakistani justice in a court martial.
> 
> @AgNoStiC MuSliM tagging you for your interest as timeline manipulation is a common hindutva tactic used against all of us.


It’s something that I believe Pakistani academics & historians are equally guilty of. We don’t have a lot of easily accessible material describing the chain of events in Junagadh and Kashmir, especially in terms of the details of actions taken by the Maharajah and India with a proper timeline.

I myself have had to piece together a lot of this stuff from various sources over the course of my time on the forum. Sometimes coming across events accidentally.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## litman

Agha Sher said:


> At least two are injured as of now. The number could increase.
> 
> The mujahideen are roasting these hindu terrorists.


are you really from afghanistan? i have yet to see an afghani speaking against indian terrorism. almost all of them support india these days.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Indian news is reporting 3 killed. Where is this number 6 coming from ?


----------



## litman

koolio said:


> Congrats to BHarwana becoming a mod, I guess the Gangus are waiting for the Rafael jets to arrive in significant numbers and S400 missile system before deciding to take misadventure against Pakistan. In any case Pakistan needs to remain vigilant.


tea is ready for them.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Agha Sher said:


> Your country has done incredible much for my people. We owe you a major victory against India. Hopefully, our people can fight side by side in the war to come.


Of everything I've read on this forum today, this one comment of yours was my personal highlight.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PakSword

Is this a photo from IOK?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

fisher1 said:


> Nah, we have a pacifist leader. Never going to happen


So you want war but why not join up if you are that eager? Did your prophet pbuh want war? No war was last resort and those that want it never fight it 



Gentelman said:


> Kindly do target India, not Religion in your all comments....
> We Pakistanis have the issue with Indians, not with their religion. Don't stoop low to their level as its also not permissible to target a human coz of the religion, neither by adequates, honour nor by our religion Islam!
> Kudos to the local resistance!
> Regards


But it's the hindus that have an issue with muslim as well as Pakistan. Let's not be naive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

PakSword said:


> Is this a photo from IOK?



Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gentelman

Baghial said:


> I HAD OTHER IDEAS ALSO
> but that will wait till 2025
> for the moment keep cherry blosom


Disguested....



Trango Towers said:


> But it's the hindus that have an issue with muslim as well as Pakistan. Let's not be naive


Can you say this about all the Hindus?
If this was the case then the Indians and Pakistanis weren't living so friendly and mingled.
And no matter who is what, if you are a Muslim, you'll not target other's religion and follow the Holy Book!
Our guns are enough to answer to those who put their filthy eyes on our homeland. Let's put a hold on our tongues in the meanwhile!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

PakSword said:


> Is this a photo from IOK?



Sir Jee: Aap ko Mod banaaya tha, kay aap hamaari rahnumayi farmayain gay. Aap nain hum say he poochhna shru ker diya hae.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Gentelman said:


> Disguested....
> 
> 
> Can you say this about all the Hindus?
> If this was the case then the Indians and Pakistanis weren't living so friendly and mingled.
> And no matter who is what, if you are a Muslim, you'll not target other's religion and follow the Holy Book!
> Our guns are enough to answer to those who put their filthy eyes on our homeland. Let's put a hold on our tongues in the meanwhile!


Not all hindus...there are a few lonely voices...but do people talk of the minority or the majority? If you wish to bury your head that's your issue. Mainstream Hinduism is now vehemently anti muslim and anti Pakistan. You cannot forget the issue of fascism by denying the facts.
You understanding is skewed...by pointing out hindus we are not saying go burn their places of worship are we? We are not abusing their Gods? So when you try to be the perfect muslim also try to understand your religion. For example...pakistani hindus and not the same as indian hindus. I would have words with anyone abusing them even in real life.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

So it looks like only 5 deaths happened yesterday. Better luck next time


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Indian news is reporting 3 killed. Where is this number 6 coming from ?






indian news = FALSE NEWS and lies:

https://thenextweb.com/security/201...ites-caught-pushing-anti-pakistan-propaganda/

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-50749764


----------



## SIPRA

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> So it looks like only 5 deaths happened yesterday. Better luck next time



Indian media, based upon official statement, are claiming only 3 casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Is there an authentic source which claims more than 3 deaths ? I can't see it in Western media too.


----------



## Metal 0-1

*Killing Spree of terrorist army in full swing. Freedom fighters giving them hell.
Twitter is best place to be during this time.*






Indians getting so demoralised all their osint accounts are deactivating or taking "breaks"
View attachment 629812
View attachment 629813
View attachment 629812
View attachment 629813

*

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 313ghazi

bhai ji, we discussed this yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metal 0-1

313ghazi said:


> bhai ji, we discussed this yesterday.


Pardon for my ignorance.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Metal 0-1 said:


> *3 CRPF men are killed and 7 reportedly injures on 4th May. A 14/15 years old boy also died in crossfire.*
> View attachment 629813
> View attachment 629812
> 
> View attachment 629813
> 
> View attachment 629812
> 
> 
> *
> Killing Spree of terrorist army in full swing. Freedom fighters giving them hell.
> Twitter is best place to be during this time.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indians getting so demoralised all their osint accounts are deactivating or taking "breaks"
> View attachment 629812
> View attachment 629813
> View attachment 629812
> View attachment 629813
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *https://www.deccanchronicle.com/nat...ain-3-crpf-men-killed-in-militant-ambush.html*
> https://www.thehindu.com/news/national/3-crpf-jawans-one-other-die-in-militant-attack-in-handwara/article31504033.ece
> https://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/defence/3-crpf-personnel-killed-in-militant-attack-in-kupwara/articleshow/75536999.cms


That would suggest that the Modi government and Indian Army are in fact trying to clamp down on open source information to hide casualties and engagements to keep 'morale' high.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Looks like no killing today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

Trango Towers said:


> Not all hindus...there are a few lonely voices...but do people talk of the minority or the majority? If you wish to bury your head that's your issue. Mainstream Hinduism is now vehemently anti muslim and anti Pakistan. You cannot forget the issue of fascism by denying the facts.
> You understanding is skewed...by pointing out hindus we are not saying go burn their places of worship are we? We are not abusing their Gods? So when you try to be the perfect muslim also try to understand your religion. For example...pakistani hindus and not the same as indian hindus. I would have words with anyone abusing them even in real life.


Kindly quote me when you do understand my POV.... Rather than quoting for sake of quoting. 
The common indian is like a common pakistani, illiterate and with less brain. 
His problembis food and his daily life and will believe anything state TV will show. Obviously you can only pity people painted in propaganda and acting on it. 
When you and stating your happiness for killing a 'Hindu' then its self explanatory what your viewpoint is. You don't have specifically to say to burn their places down as after being happy on killing some one of certain religion, the message going is quite clear. Do ask any neutral person who ain't hindu or muslim.
I don't dream for you to run on a beach hands in hands with hindus but only expect empathy and higher moral ground as i suppose you call yourself Muslim (as do I), so I do expect this of my fellow Muslims...


----------



## Trango Towers

Gentelman said:


> Kindly quote me when you do understand my POV.... Rather than quoting for sake of quoting.
> The common indian is like a common pakistani, illiterate and with less brain.
> His problembis food and his daily life and will believe anything state TV will show. Obviously you can only pity people painted in propaganda and acting on it.
> When you and stating your happiness for killing a 'Hindu' then its self explanatory what your viewpoint is. You don't have specifically to say to burn their places down as after being happy on killing some one of certain religion, the message going is quite clear. Do ask any neutral person who ain't hindu or muslim.
> I don't dream for you to run on a beach hands in hands with hindus but only expect empathy and higher moral ground as i suppose you call yourself Muslim (as do I), so I do expect this of my fellow Muslims...


Explain to me....being a muslims why would I kill a hindu simply because he or she is a hindu? The rest isnt worth talking about


----------



## Gentelman

Trango Towers said:


> Explain to me....being a muslims why would I kill a hindu simply because he or she is a hindu? The rest isnt worth talking about


Explain to me why will you cheer for killing a hindu then? Or defend the cheering?


----------



## Trango Towers

Gentelman said:


> Explain to me why will you cheer for killing a hindu then? Or defend the cheering?


I will see every hindu soldier die without remorse. If you have an issue with that then it's your problem. These hindu soldiers are responsible for rape pillage and murder of muslims throughout india and especially Kashmir. So take you nonsense somewhere else. Enough of you drama.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gentelman

Trango Towers said:


> I will see every hindu soldier die without remorse. If you have an issue with that then it's your problem. These hindu soldiers are responsible for rape pillage and murder of muslims throughout india and especially Kashmir. So take you nonsense somewhere else. Enough of you drama.


There is no concept of self judge and jury in Islam... You can make posts somewhere else!


----------



## Areesh

Gentelman said:


> There is no concept of self judge and jury in Islam... You can bark somewhere else!
> Fu****g noone!



Islam calls us to fight against oppressor. In fact a non Muslim occupying Muslim lands is the best target of jihad as per Islam 

What is your problem with that?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Trango Towers

Gentelman said:


> There is no concept of self judge and jury in Islam... You can bark somewhere else!
> Fu****g noone!


hahaha hindu terrorist lover spotted. Not much of a gentle man are you. What would you know about islam. When you use profanity in Ramadan. Traitors come in many shapes and form


----------



## GumNaam

ThePatriotReport said:


> As the valley defrosts these attacks will rise. This has been happening since 2016.
> 
> ISI must have hidden (possibly buried) large catches of small arms during the 90's deep inside the Kashmir valley. Hopefully this year those arms could surface for the final resistance.


Nah.. loc is porous as a leaky sponge in spite of fencing & a million injun monkeys... people familiar with the terrain can come & go at will, doesn't require any special skills.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

Areesh said:


> Islam calls us to fight against oppressor. In fact a non Muslim occupying Muslim lands is the best target of jihad as per Islam
> 
> What is your problem with that?


Very well said, I certainly have no problem with that.
But can an individual of some other country start jihad himself? Can carry Arms without call to carry arms? But that's a seperate issue!
Obviously you can kill oppressors regardless of their religion but when a 3rd person targets certain dead oppressors on basic of their religion and mocks the deads then it should be a problem.
Say Death to all oppressors and supporters and its right.



Trango Towers said:


> hahaha hindu terrorist lover spotted. Not much of a gentle man are you. What would you know about islam. When you use profanity in Ramadan. Traitors come in many shapes and form


Dear, I am a terrorist hater.
Only difference is my hatred is regardless of the religion but the act of terrorism itself. But some people can't have a wider POV. A well's frog!
And when something is said against such people they choose cheap tactics of targeting the person...
Your beliefs are same as world used to see us Muslims. Callimg all MUSLIMS terrorists and showing lesser intellect and common sense!


----------



## GumNaam

Trango Towers said:


> I will see every hindu soldier die without remorse. If you have an issue with that then it's your problem. These hindu soldiers are responsible for rape pillage and murder of muslims throughout india and especially Kashmir. So take you nonsense somewhere else. Enough of you drama.


Ditto!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

This is a pathetic attempt at an insurgency. 
These are sporadic attacks at best.
If PakIntel/Establishment community is watching then I advice a Taliban style socio-pllitical full scale insurgency. With a local army/group that takes hold of and controls territories of Kashmir. If challenged in said territory. The same group morphs. Lets the Indian Army come in to the territory while disappearing, blending in with the locals. Then re-organizning and ambushing the Indians in guerilla fashion. Like what the Spanish and Russians did to Napolean and Hitler. 

There are lessons to be had from Afghan Taliban and others. Training and guerilla ideology in modern context need to be imparted upon both Indian and Pakistani Kashmiris.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Ahmet Pasha said:


> This is a pathetic attempt at an insurgency.
> These are sporadic attacks at best.
> If PakIntel/Establishment community is watching then I advice a Taliban style socio-pllitical full scale insurgency. With a local army/group that takes hold of and controls territories of Kashmir. If challenged in said territory. The same group morphs. Lets the Indian Army come in to the territory while disappearing, blending in with the locals. Then re-organizning and ambushing the Indians in guerilla fashion. Like what the Spanish and Russians did to Napolean and Hitler.
> 
> There are lessons to be had from Afghan Taliban and others. Training and guerilla ideology in modern context need to be imparted upon both Indian and Pakistani Kashmiris.


There is a big difference between Afghanistan and Kashmir. People, Culture, Geography, Demography etc


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Tunnels networks solar panels. Rotation mujahideen units. Local clandestine command centers under mosques/houses. The whole shabang. 

Use the lessons you(PakArmy) learned from dispatching these India khwarij terrorists in North Waziristan and Swat. Give same tools to mujahideen in Kashmir. Launch three tentacles(not groups with different names as that confuses local population, harder to get their support)i.e attack from three sides of valley. Like what TTP khwarij were doing to us(theirs' was a two pronged attack).

Turn their strategy and weapons against them.

I know. Also know that not every Kashmiri will be loyal some are RAW informants. In 90s we lost mujahideen bcz of those informants. But with everyday their are more people against India in Kashmir. 

We must somehow have an organic Taliban like rebel/fighting force that is well trained and fierce in combat emerge from Kashmir.


Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> There is a big difference between Afghanistan and Kashmir. People, Culture, Geography, Demography etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Ahmet Pasha said:


> We must somehow have an organic Taliban like rebel/fighting force


You need geography like Afghanistan too


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

If Indian RAW can harness TTP to do it in Swat(similar geography to Kashmir) then world's best lumber#1 ISI should be able to do it in Kashmir.


Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> You need geography like Afghanistan too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Ahmet Pasha said:


> If Indian RAW can harness TTP to do it in Swat(similar geography to Kashmir) then world's best lumber#1 ISI should be able to do it in Kashmir.


Than what? TTP was finished from Swat but did Afghan Taliban vanished from Afghanistan?


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

By that logic these sporadic suicide missions are futile as well.


Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Than what? TTP was finished from Swat but did Afghan Taliban vanished from Afghanistan?


----------



## Leviza

These small raids to kill rats are really good to rat army moral go down the drain 

what these small groups need to do it take over a small town near loc and declare independence and call it Kashmir 

Pakistan need to come up with army support for this small independent gov or Kashmir straight away 

involve China and Arab nations in this and you have freedom movement getting results

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Verve

Gentelman said:


> But can an individual of some other country start jihad himself?



Kashmiris DO NOT belong to India! IA is an occupying force and even an individual Kashmiri can start jihad against this brutal and cruel occupying force.

May the Kashmiri Freedom Fighter send more of these Kafir invaders to hell.

Stopping injustice with hand/force is a right given to everyone by Allah. That is jihad too. If you are a Muslim, you'd know that!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khansaheeb

Agha Sher said:


> At least two are injured as of now. The number could increase.
> 
> The mujahideen are roasting these hindu terrorists.


They need Afghan type support from USA and KSA. Perhaps we could strike some sort of deal with them and kick Indian occupation forces out of Kashmir.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

khansaheeb said:


> They need Afghan type support from USA and KSA. Perhaps we could strike some sort of deal with them and kick Indian occupation forces out of Kashmir.



Taliban and our own Pukhtoon qabailian are ready to give their all for Kashmir. It is the Pakistani military which sent them back and said they are not needed.

I think we need to have a complete restructure of Pakistani society for wartime, which includes mandatory military service, establishment of more factories for ammunition, weapons, and rations, digging bunkers and underground facilities, and defense training for all Pakistanis, regardless of gender or age.

Lastly, fight tooth and nail for Kashmir, without any care for Western pressure. Let it come, we should sacrifice all for Kashmiris, without a care for anyone else.

When countries realize our commitment, they will themselves back off from pressuring us.

Final point, why does Pakistan not have mass drone manufacturing capability like Turkey and China? We need to learn from our friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khansaheeb

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Taliban and our own Pukhtoon qabailian are ready to give their all for Kashmir. It is the Pakistani military which sent them back and said they are not needed.
> 
> I think we need to have a complete restructure of Pakistani society for wartime, which includes mandatory military service, establishment of more factories for ammunition, weapons, and rations, digging bunkers and underground facilities, and defense training for all Pakistanis, regardless of gender or age.
> 
> Lastly, fight tooth and nail for Kashmir, without any care for Western pressure. Let it come, we should sacrifice all for Kashmiris, without a care for anyone else.
> 
> When countries realize our commitment, they will themselves back off from pressuring us.
> 
> Final point, why does Pakistan not have mass done manufacturing capability like Turkey and China? We need to learn from our friends.


All or nothing is a true reckless gambler's approach! I agree we need to create a war economy and mindset and militarily discipline the people from Childhood. Did the US try to take Afghanistan from the Russians in a day? Slow and steady it was until the Soviet tower fell.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

khansaheeb said:


> All or nothing is a true reckless gambler's approach! I agree we need to create a war economy and mindset and militarily discipline the people from Childhood. Did the US try to take Afghanistan from the Russians in a day? Slow and steady it was until the Soviet tower fell.



A stronger and more confident Pakistan will be to our best advantage, as the current formula is not working. You will see many countries retreat and re-evaluate their policies to save relations with Pakistan.

Sometimes offense is the best defense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

